# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  how to enter sleep paralysis!

## zoo york is cool

I really, really want to enter it. how can I do it? Do I just lie still for as long as  I can? do my eyes have to be closed? can I have music in the background?

I really want to experience it tonight

----------


## LGhost

you dont have to lay still for too long at all. I think you gotta be tired and it will speed things up if you can fall asleep when you want to... Best ways to promote this i think is to goto sleep for 90 - 120 mins or at 4 in the morning and attempt going back to sleep. I have a hard time going back to sleep because my mind is refreshed but when I do it usually goes straight to Sleep Paralysis.  But honestly your first time will probably come from exhaustion.  If you ever stayed up for a very long time say 18 hours or more than constantly think about something stressful while going to sleep. something stressful should keep your mind awake

----------


## blahaha

Try reading a tutorial for wild. Most wild techniques involve going into sleep paralysis.

----------


## esfx

> I really, really want to enter it. how can I do it? Do I just lie still for as long as  I can? do my eyes have to be closed? can I have music in the background?
> 
> I really want to experience it tonight



From the sounds of it, you have the wrong attitude right from the get-go. If you just lie still and go about your normal mental business, you'll be lying there for days and never get to SP.

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

The best way for me to get sp is o simply open my eyes in the middle of a lucid dream, once in sp though you must not close your eyes again because in an instant youll dream gain and become un lucid

----------


## zoo york is cool

> From the sounds of it, you have the wrong attitude right from the get-go. If you just lie still and go about your normal mental business, you'll be lying there for days and never get to SP.



I liked the part where you explained what I was doing wrong

----------


## Higurashi

Speaking from experience, I would suggest being REALLY tired before trying to WILD. It's extremely frustrating when you can't get your body to sleep. Immediately go into some sort of way to keep your mind conscious(counting backwards from 500 for me) until you start to feel vibrations. When they begin, start to visualize the dream scene you want to enter. This works for me.
Hopefully I helped ^.^

----------


## Amelaclya

> From the sounds of it, you have the wrong attitude right from the get-go. If you just lie still and go about your normal mental business, you'll be lying there for days and never get to SP.



This isn't true - at least not for everyone

One of the techniques that works best for me is to just let my mind drift as if I were going to sleep - and then when I feel myself dozing I usually start the counting, or chanting, or visualizing or whatever I feel like that night.  It takes practice though - considering it is easy to fall asleep this way.  It's less boring than counting or something the entire time though IMO.

----------


## Sorox

The last time i entered SP i was in my old room and i used to haer whispers every so often. Havent entered Sp since i moved out. Try thinking of something scary. Or your worst nightmare.

----------


## Wettam

I found a way for myself, set your alarm 6 in a half hours to get you up.  Turn it off immediately ONLY IF YOUR ARMS DONT MOVE ANY OTHER PARTS OF YOUR BODY!  go back to sleep in the same position you were.  Best if you went to sleep with your body towards the clock so when it goes off all you move is your arms.  Now think of a scary thing, like a spooky mask or something in the dream scary.  5 minutes later you'll feel an intense push and the scary picture you thought of in your mind might pop up a little bit.  You will not be able to move at this point.  Don't freak out this is how your body is the whole time ur dreaming to protect you from jumping out a window.  It's gonna feel very very scary but remember its only my dream state and body and nothing is on your bed or whatever is scaring you.  I don't know why it helps me to think of something scary when I go back to sleep it just works for me.  Than once you feel you cant move, open your dream eyes!

----------


## gab

OP has not been online since 2009. Thread locked.

----------

